# Custom Classic Mod



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

Here are some pictures of the birth of a new bottom fed squonker being made for me in the USA.









And this is what it will look like when it's finished! All the above pictures are my actual mod being made!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## kev mac (9/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are some pictures of the birth of a new bottom fed squonker being made for me in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 33177
> View attachment 33178
> ...


Is that a Tmod ?


----------



## hands (9/8/15)




----------



## Christos (9/8/15)

What is the final price on that bad boy? It sure looks nicer than a reos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (9/8/15)

Hey


hands said:


>


 Hey @hands, here's some pics to fix that frown last pic being relevant because of your signature

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

Uncle Rob, that looks like an awesome mod. Definitely looks like a T mod to me. Awesome!


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

Nope it's not a T-Mod... it's a Custom Classics Mod. 

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/bf-mods-by-custom-classic.685392/

Cost delivered to US Address is $412.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/15)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

Ah, ok. I see. Thanks Uncle Rob. That price though........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (9/8/15)

Does anybody own a provari? I know I wanted to get one s year back. The provari skynet looks like a winner also.


----------



## Alex (9/8/15)

The machining on these mods is insanely good, and after going through all 32 pages on that thread. I'm itching to get one myself now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

I will give you a full report in the next week or two when it arrives @Alex. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

Ooooo my CC MOd is getting close to completion now! Mine is the aluminium one on the right!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

OOooo getting so close now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OOooo getting so close now!
> 
> View attachment 33350
> View attachment 33351


@Rob Fisher ...oom i am really "baie blerrie jaloers " .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

Oh man @Rob Fisher, What absolute beauties! (Taking a bow)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

My Custom Classic Mod is finished and will be on it's way today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Genosmate (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Custom Classic Mod is finished and will be on it's way today!
> 
> View attachment 33426


Oh I want to have a close look at that beauty.
Maybe I can also spray it pink for you to match the Woodvil

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (12/8/15)

but so exited for you guy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (12/8/15)

cant wait for you to get this thing.please do a RR on it when it arrives with the unboxing and gushing.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Willyza (12/8/15)

Very Nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/8/15)

The words "Super Sleek" come to mind. She looks fantastic Rob.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

She has left Tulsa in Oklahoma!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (12/8/15)

I think @Rob Fisher is gonna pass out from sheer exitement when this thing arrives  .
She is a a real stunner though. Rob is a gonna be an official customnaut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> I think @Rob Fisher is gonna pass out from sheer exitement when this thing arrives  .
> She is a a real stunner though. Rob is a gonna be an official customnaut



Yip you are 100% right... I can barely sleep... really excited... I hope it's everything I expect it to be!


----------



## kev mac (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's not a T-Mod... it's a Custom Classics Mod.
> 
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/bf-mods-by-custom-classic.685392/
> 
> Cost delivered to US Address is $412.


Sxmxdrifter as big a Renault as@Rob Fisher has been raving them on YouTube

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Sxmxdrifter as big a Renault as@Rob Fisher has been raving them on YouTube



Don't think he has tried the CC MOd yet... he is raving about the T-Mod...


----------



## kev mac (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't think he has tried the CC MOd yet... he is raving about the T-Mod...


My mistake, thought that was what was being built.Can't wait to see it

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

Tulsa, OK
Sarasota, FL
Brandenton, FL
Memphis, TN
Paris, France
Next stop Johannesburg SA
Then Customs
Then Durban! Whoooo!
Expected Vapaversay Present arrival… Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tulsa, OK
> Sarasota, FL
> Brandenton, FL
> Memphis, TN
> ...


Wheels on my car are finished and I've got the spare paint waiting,should match that Woodvil nicely

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/15)

I hate you sooo much right now uncle Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tulsa, OK
> Sarasota, FL
> Brandenton, FL
> Memphis, TN
> ...


Waiting sucks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Waiting sucks!



It does suck... but it's also exciting watching the parcel travel... the mod is over the sea at the moment... between Paris and JHB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> Wheels on my car are finished and I've got the spare paint waiting,should match that Woodvil nicely
> View attachment 33880


@Genosmate,way cool, what car is it?


Rob Fisher said:


> It does suck... but it's also exciting watching the parcel travel... the mod is over the sea at the moment... between Paris and JHB!


Do you use standard tracking? Or knowing vape mail master@Rob Fisher, you might have some high tech device attached.


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> She has left Tulsa in Oklahoma!



That's a blast from the past


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Do you use standard tracking? Or knowing vape mail master@Rob Fisher, you might have some high tech device attached.



I wish I did... but it's FedEx... and on second thoughts it probably is over the land... it might have been over the Mediterranean for a while but I guess it's probably over Africa somewhere... 8,706km's France, Mediterranean, Tunisia, Libya, Chad, CAR, DRC, Angola, Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana and then SA!


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish I did... but it's FedEx... and on second thoughts it probably is over the land... it might have been over the Mediterranean for a while but I guess it's probably over Africa somewhere... 8,706km's France, Mediterranean, Tunisia, Libya, Chad, CAR, DRC, Angola, Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana and then SA!


And I thought I kept track of my parcels!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (17/8/15)

Oh I can't wait for the next Rob's Ramblings, and the members unanimously insist on close ups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (18/8/15)

johan said:


> Oh I can't wait for the next Rob's Ramblings, and the members unanimously insist on close ups.


@johan not just close-ups, we want him to open it on camera

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tulsa, OK
> Sarasota, FL
> Brandenton, FL
> Memphis, TN
> ...



The Eagle has landed in JHB... I hope it gets on a plane tonight for delivery tomorrow!  But latest Thursday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (19/8/15)

Very nice Uncle Rob. I like it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

The first Custom Classic Mod in Africa has arrived in Durban! She is so beautiful and is everything I had hoped she would be... the machining and quality is simply out of this world!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## hands (19/8/15)

i want it and i think it wants me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hands (19/8/15)

perfect top cap for you , will be yours soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (19/8/15)

Congrats Rob, that is one awesome looking mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (19/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first Custom Classic Mod in Africa has arrived in Durban! She is so beautiful and is everything I had hoped she would be... the machining and quality is simply out of this world!
> 
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> ...


fantastic looking mod . Can you show some photo of where the battery goes, the open top etc .....if you dont mind @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (19/8/15)

Wow that thing is beautiful but I must say that the rda sitting on that CCM is just as beautiful. Can we see some internals?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/8/15)

You know how I feel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/8/15)

That's a STUNNER Rob - looking forward to a detailed RR.


----------



## Alex (19/8/15)

So awesome, congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

Thanks Guys! 

I will take some better pics in the daylight tomorrow but here are a few quick shots of the internals!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (19/8/15)

Can I call dibs now, just in case?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

Alex said:


> Can I call dibs now, just in case?



Hehehe you can but I doubt this one will ever get sold... I have in fact just ordered a brass one as a Xmas present from Dad to Dad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

CeeCee (Her name) is so comfortable..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/8/15)

My word @Rob Fisher , she is gorgeous!
Wish you well!!!
Cant wait to see her in the flesh

Will she be rocking along with you to Las Vegas?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (19/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> CeeCee (Her name) is so comfortable..
> 
> View attachment 34182
> View attachment 34183
> ...


Very neat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

Silver said:


> My word @Rob Fisher , she is gorgeous!
> Wish you well!!!
> Cant wait to see her in the flesh
> 
> Will she be rocking along with you to Las Vegas?



Yeb CeeCee, Old Avril, Camilla and Athena will be making the trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first Custom Classic Mod in Africa has arrived in Durban! She is so beautiful and is everything I had hoped she would be... the machining and quality is simply out of this world!
> 
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> ...


Good for you@Rob Fisher,i think the two of you will be very happy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/8/15)

Wow stunning to say the least Robster! Very nice my friend.. I am sure this is worth a pretty penny.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/15)

I'd buy a Custom Classic over a Tmod any day of the week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/9/15)

Boooo @DoubleD .

Now I feel the need to get a custom classic mod


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/15)

Christos said:


> Boooo @DoubleD .
> 
> Now I feel the need to get a custom classic mod
> 
> View attachment 35083



hahaha get me one while you're at it, Christmas is around the corner


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (5/9/15)

Sick!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/15)

If you order now it will only arrive late Jan...


----------



## Christos (5/9/15)

To be honest I wouldn't mind if there was a local manufacturer of something similar. Perhaps we should fund a milling machine and lathe


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/15)

Christos said:


> To be honest I wouldn't mind if there was a local manufacturer of something similar. Perhaps we should fund a milling machine and lathe



My brother has 2 at the house.....none of which I'm allowed to work with lol His reasoning is and I quote " YeaHey! These bladdy machines aren't here for making that crap!!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/15)

CeeCee on an ice table at Caesars!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Tourniquet (6/9/15)

Christos said:


> To be honest I wouldn't mind if there was a local manufacturer of something similar. Perhaps we should fund a milling machine and lathe





DoubleD said:


> My brother has 2 at the house.....none of which I'm allowed to work with lol His reasoning is and I quote " YeaHey! These bladdy machines aren't here for making that crap!!"



Sorry but I'll echo what I've said before....

SA people continually copy overseas people. Whether it's equipment design or aggregating info from online sources. We lack innovation. I can't see that changing any time soon.

Just be original yo.


----------



## Christos (6/9/15)

Tourniquet said:


> Sorry but I'll echo what I've said before....
> 
> SA people continually copy overseas people. Whether it's equipment design or aggregating info from online sources. We lack innovation. I can't see that changing any time soon.
> 
> Just be original yo.


I don't know what kind of innovation you are looking for. 

I mean the concept is simple. Make a bottom feed mod locally. How innovative can you be when the mod will have the requirements of
Take 18650 battery
Be bottom feed 
Use 510 connector
You are bound to look like a box.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/9/15)

Christos said:


> To be honest I wouldn't mind if there was a local manufacturer of something similar. Perhaps we should fund a milling machine and lathe


I could and want to make one,I just can't get the tooling for my machines.
I see someone made reference to 'SA people' copying things from overseas,well not in my case,I prepared drawings of an aluminium mod (exactly like the CC mod) over a year ago even before the maker of the CC mod made the first two for himself and I showed them to @Rob Fisher months back,so I don't have any conscience about doing it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Xhale (6/9/15)

wouldnt the battery have a slight rattle? if you shake it up and down?

edit: nevermind, saw the video and the user has added an oring there to take the rattle away.


----------



## Jebula999 (6/9/15)

By trade/profession i'm an architect and a mechanical draftsman, so i can draw up full models of mods/attys to be made or concepts of them.

I think i'll make a few designs or if anyone wants their designs to come to life you more than welcome to get ahold of me and i can draw up some 3D models?

Just a thought, and i love what i do, so my spare time is always available to people if they want to use it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/9/15)

Enter the geek --


@Rob Fisher Have you weighed the CCmod and compared it to the Tmod and Reo yet?




And here's another Super X clip - "
*Custom Classic Mods setup, adjustments and maintenance / CC mods *


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> Enter the geek --
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher Have you weighed the CCmod and compared it to the Tmod and Reo yet?


 
I haven't yet... but at a guess I would say the CC and the REO SL weigh pretty much the same... I'm homeward bound now (Hong Kong) and will weigh them when I have settled in back home!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/15)

CeeCee is getting a sister! This one is 7072 Aluminium! She is being born as we speak!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/15)

CeeCee 2 is ready to leave the USA tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Willyza (2/11/15)

Very Cool 
you should marked you own range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Cee Cee #2 in 7071 Aluminium has arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Genosmate (9/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cee Cee #2 in 7071 Aluminium has arrived!
> View attachment 38807


Very pretty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/15)

Congrats on Cee Cee 2 Rob!
Wishing you well with her
Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

CeeCee #1 and #2 have both had a make over... they have been dragged over the abrasive sponge to give them their original clean brushed aluminum look... and they now both have the Italian Squonk bottles installed!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

I think they are very nice much much nicer than those square blocks of aluminium. 
Now if I had one of those gold coloured anodizing would be a doddle  just got to get one.
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I think they are very nice much much nicer than those square blocks of aluminium.
> Dave


I wholeheartedly agree that they are beautiful devices but I cannot agree that they are nicer than the square aluminium devices. 
Each had its place and the aluminium device is a wonderful forerunner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

Christos said:


> I wholeheartedly agree that they are beautiful devices but I cannot agree that they are nicer than the square aluminium devices.


It is not my fault you have no eye for beauty    (I'm just kidding )
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

Wow they are expensive at $400 each I didn't think they would be that much, so I can't see me getting one - unless of course I make one.
Dave


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/15)

I'm loving those display blanks/stands Skipper

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (5/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Wow they are expensive at $400 each I didn't think they would be that much, so I can't see me getting one - unless of course I make one.
> Dave


And that is why the aluminium box is a wonderful device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

Christos said:


> And that is why the aluminium box is a wonderful device



Yep, the aluminium box is looking really beautiful 
Dave


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/15)

Christos said:


> And that is why the aluminium box is a wonderful device



Exactly, the longer you own it, the more you realize it's perfectly priced

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm loving those display blanks/stands Skipper



And they were a real bargain! I bought them near Bourke's Luck Potholes on the side of the road for something like R60! I gave her a R40 tip!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Wow they are expensive at $400 each I didn't think they would be that much, so I can't see me getting one - unless of course I make one.
> Dave



And the 7072 version (Harder Aluminium is $450)


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the 7072 version (Harder Aluminium is $450)


Very nicely finished - is it clear coated?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Very nicely finished - is it clear coated?



Nope it's raw aluminium brushed... that way I can clean it with my rough sponge and in two tics have it looking sparkling brand new again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (6/12/15)

Well I though if it looks good on yours it will certainly look good on mine - Thank you Rob. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Mr Fisher, are the standard REO bottles 6ml?
Dave


----------



## Riaz (9/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Mr Fisher, are the standard REO bottles 6ml?
> Dave


Yes they are 6ml

But when filling, one doesn't fill to the top, so it's more like a 5ml 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Cee Cee #3 nearly ready to head to South Africa... but this isn't for me... it's for a buddy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/15)

Aww, @Rob Fisher, you shouldn't have

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Cee Cee Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cee Cee Pit Stop!
> View attachment 42130
> View attachment 42131



Geez I must order one before the waiting list stretch beyond my expiry date!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Cee Cee #3 has landed! Here is the happy owner! @BigB

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Pit Stop for Cee Cee! 

First off a good clean and drying session!



Pit Stop Pit! 



Pulsing and tidying up the coils!




OK Cee Cee is ready for an out and about tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal (13/1/16)

Those sub tank minis are just awesome, must get a couple of those trinitys. Damn, I promised myself no more vape spend for a while...


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Neal said:


> Those sub tank minis are just awesome, must get a couple of those trinitys. Damn, I promised myself no more vape spend for a while...



I'm hoping a Vendor will see the opportunity and bring some in! I must say not only does it look good the vape on it with the gClapton coils is awesome! If I had to get rid of all my tanks and only keep one this would be the one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (14/1/16)

Hey @Rob Fisher, that is a big heads up from a man who has tried a lot of tanks in his time. I am now completely sold on the idea, vendors take note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, that is a big heads up from a man who has tried a lot of tanks in his time. I am now completely sold on the idea, vendors take note.



And just as important... I have refilled the one tank more than 30 times and have yet to get one drop of juice leak! Taste, Clouds and no leaks = Chicken Dinner!

PS the no leaks does not include the time I discovered the Trinity Cap can be unscrewed or *pulled off*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (14/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And just as important... I have refilled the one tank more than 30 times and have yet to get one drop of juice leak! Taste, Clouds and no leaks = Chicken Dinner!
> 
> PS the no leaks does not include the time I discovered the Trinity Cap can be unscrewed or *pulled off*.



Hey @Rob Fisher, am in UK and found online vendor who can supply Trinity tank and Clapton coils as per your awesome set up. Just a quick question if you don't mind, on their blurb regarding claptons they state they will perform better at a higher wattage than standard OCC coils. Have you found this to be the case?, and if so what do you fire them at. I normally run somewhere between 24.5W - 30W on standard 0.5 coils. Thanks mate


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, am in UK and found online vendor who can supply Trinity tank and Clapton coils as per your awesome set up. Just a quick question if you don't mind, on their blurb regarding claptons they state they will perform better at a higher wattage than standard OCC coils. Have you found this to be the case?, and if so what do you fire them at. I normally run somewhere between 24.5W - 30W on standard 0.5 coils. Thanks mate


Awesome @Neal! I fire them at 30-40 watts! Perfect vape!


----------



## Neal (14/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @Neal! I fire them at 30-40 watts! Perfect vape!


Thank you kindly sir, shall be placing order this evening, paying scant regard to rand/pound exchange rate and adopting attitude towards "to hell with the expense, throw the cat another goldfish".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Neal said:


> Thank you kindly sir, shall be placing order this evening, paying scant regard to rand/pound exchange rate and adopting attitude towards "to hell with the expense, throw the cat another goldfish".



Great attitude @Neal... I know I rave about the set up but after playing with a gazillion tanks this is a sweet set up! You won't be sorry... and if you are sorry you can sell it all to me when you get back!  100% Satisfaction guaranteed buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (14/1/16)

Neal said:


> "to hell with the expense, throw the cat another goldfish".



Well that might be fine for the cat .............. not so for the goldfish.  

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Neal (14/1/16)

DaveH said:


> Well that might be fine for the cat .............. not so for the goldfish.
> 
> Dave



I would like to apologise sincerely if I have offended any goldfish lovers on forum with my previous remark. I do not ever throw live goldfish to my cat, but strictly adhere to guidelines in EEC document 117A, amendment 34C, and smash their heads in with a four pound hammer before throwing them to the cat.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (14/1/16)

Neal said:


> I would like to apologise sincerely if I have offended any goldfish lovers on forum with my previous remark. I do not ever throw live goldfish to my cat, but strictly adhere to guidelines in EEC document 117A, amendment 34C, and smash their heads in with a four pound hammer before throwing them to the cat.



They have a short attention span anyway, by the time they see the hammer coming down, they've already forgeotten what you're up to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Henry Etta (20/3/16)

Just checking in on the CC thread...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Henry Etta said:


> View attachment 48688
> 
> 
> Just checking in on the CC thread...



Hi @Henry Etta... it's pretty quiet in the CC thread.  Well at least you and I can chat... Oh and @BigB can also partake... he has one too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (20/3/16)

Thinking about hopping on the band wagon, myself. Hank here has been teasing me with stories and pictures.

My god, they do look well built and darn stylish.

So now, from those of you packing them already, what would you say makes them stand out with distinction? How would you prioritize the value list - great contacts, hits like a truck, easy to maintain, beyond sexy looking?


----------



## Henry Etta (20/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Thinking about hopping on the band wagon, myself. Hank here has been teasing me with stories and pictures.
> 
> My god, they do look well built and darn stylish.
> 
> So now, from those of you packing them already, what would you say makes them stand out with distinction? How would you prioritize the value list - great contacts, hits like a truck, easy to maintain, beyond sexy looking?


Well, don't get me started....


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (20/3/16)

Henry Etta said:


> Well, don't get me started....



Go on....


----------



## Henry Etta (20/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Go on....


But you've heard it all before!
Ok, since you asked...
First, the fit & finish is just perfect. So comfortable, small and compact, and the machining is the best I've seen. And totally restorable. Any little scratch, mark or ding (within reason) can be sanded out within seconds with a scotch-brite pad.
Second is performance. Yes, "hits like a truck" is apt. Very low voltage drop-- solid silver positive contacts and solid brass negative contact (newer ones have solid silver neg contacts now). So it's real efficient. 
Third- design is simple and fail-proof. I can't imagine how you could eff it up at all... very few parts. They fit together perfectly. There's just nothing to break or to fail. And everything is easily adjustable-- 510 & button throw. 
Forth- customer service. Corey is a great guy, and will replace anything if you do manage to eff it up. Also, you can choose brass or ss 510 pin, order different buttons (he makes black & white delrin, ultem, aluminum, brass, copper)
And most of all, it is indestructible. I know no one has gone and shot it with a shotgun, but I'm pretty sure you could run over it with a truck, drop it from a 5 story building, or whatever else you can think of, and it'll still work.
And, yes, it is dead sexy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (20/3/16)

Henry Etta said:


> But you've heard it all before!
> Ok, since you asked...
> First, the fit & finish is just perfect. So comfortable, small and compact, and the machining is the best I've seen. And totally restorable. Any little scratch, mark or ding (within reason) can be sanded out within seconds with a scotch-brite pad.
> Second is performance. Yes, "hits like a truck" is apt. Very low voltage drop-- solid silver positive contacts and solid brass negative contact (newer ones have solid silver neg contacts now). So it's real efficient.
> ...



Hmmm... sounds like the T-1000




Maybe some pics of the internals?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Henry Etta (20/3/16)

'

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (20/3/16)

Cool. Now, what's the maintenance regime like compared to, say, a REO?

ETA: and why are you up so early, Rob, and you so late, Hank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Cool. Now, what's the maintenance regime like compared to, say, a REO?



Pretty much the same... but the part that hassles me is it's really hard to clean inside... but a scotch brite pad on the exterior brings it back to life in a stunning way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (20/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty much the same... but the part that hassles me is it's really hard to clean inside... but a scotch brite pad on the exterior brings it back to life in a stunning way!



But you clean your mods every, what, 45 minutes or so? 

How dirty could they get?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> ETA: and why are you up so early, Rob, and you so late, Hank?



I was out and about the whole of yesterday and the little red dot at the top of the forum showing the number of unread messages was way too high for my liking... plus when the family wake up they will want me to get off my PC and talk to them... this is quite uninterrupted forum time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (20/3/16)

Well it appears to have a decent amount of material in the tubes, which I think is the most vulnerable aspect of this type of design. With regard to accidental drops anyway.


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

They look stunning, thanks for all the pics @Henry Etta and @Rob Fisher 

What's the cost of one if I may ask?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> But you clean your mods every, what, 45 minutes or so?
> 
> How dirty could they get?



Not very but I love the fact I can get into every nook and cranny on my REO's and trying to clean inside a tube to my satisfaction isn't easy. But now that the Cee Cee's are off the shelf and onto the desk I think I will clean them again and set them up with new coils and give them a whirl... they have been neglected since the P67's arrived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Alex said:


> Well it appears to have a decent amount of material in the tubes, which I think is the most vulnerable aspect of this type of design. With regard to accidental drops anyway.



Yip they are bullet proof. I doubt they would hurt very much being dropped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henry Etta (20/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Cool. Now, what's the maintenance regime like compared to, say, a REO?
> 
> ETA: and why are you up so early, Rob, and you so late, Hank?


It's Saturday night! And I'm going to bed now... I'll tell you all about maintenance tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> They look stunning, thanks for all the pics @Henry Etta and @Rob Fisher
> 
> What's the cost of one if I may ask?



At the exchange rate of R17 to the $ and courier and Vat and duty more than double the cost of a P67... R9,000. Very hard to justify the expense. You only buy one to solve the FOMO issue.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Henry Etta said:


> It's Saturday night! And I'm going to bed now... I'll tell you all about maintenance tomorrow



It's Sunday morning here... look forward to your take on maintenance of the Cee Cee @Henry Etta! Sleep tight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Henry Etta (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> They look stunning, thanks for all the pics @Henry Etta and @Rob Fisher
> 
> What's the cost of one if I may ask?


$400-$450

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (20/3/16)

Holy Crap, I read this thread in anticipation, and wanted to ask the price, and then BOOM, the shock. Now back to Reomods and drool over the white P67.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (20/3/16)

@Rob Fisher, what is the voltage drop of the CC mod compared to the P67?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, what is the voltage drop of the CC mod compared to the P67?



Never really measured it but if I had to take a guess there would be very little in it. Maybe one of our esteemed US members may have tested it with equipment?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Henry Etta (21/3/16)

About voltage drop, I have no way of testing, but I notice a difference between a Reo and a CC for sure. Ram up time is shorter, and it "hits harder". Not that big of a deal though, really, because you just adjust your build to how you like, right? That's with the solid brass neg contact. I'll let you know about the solid silver neg contact on Wednesday.
The price: yep, it's steep. When I first l looked into them, I thought, who in their right mind would spend that kind of $$ on a metal mech squonker?? I could get 2 Reos for that price. Now, I love the look of the classic Reo Grand- I like the boxy-ness and the catchcup. It's iconic. But, my hands are small, and I tried using a Grand twice, but ended up selling them both times because they weren't comfortable for me to use. I had minis for a while, but found the 18500 battery limiting, both in battery life, and amp limit. And the P67 wasn't even being talked about yet. So I wanted a durable, compact, rounded, mech with a flat top (for all sized attys). I tried a TMod, but IMO, the CC is better- smaller, lighter, and internals are more sophisticated. Better materials for the contacts, and the button press is a dream compared to the TMod. (or anything else, for that matter) So I saved up for a few months and got one. And IMO, it's totally worth it. He makes them by hand (well, with a machine) and he's a really great guy to deal with.
I only have 3 mods, and don't really plan to accumulate any more, and the CC is by far my favorite, my most used, and the one I feel like I can take with me anywhere.
All that being said, had the P67 come out before I got a CC, I might have gotten one of those instead. They look amazing. 
Next up: CC maintenance...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Henry Etta (21/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not very but I love the fact I can get into every nook and cranny on my REO's and trying to clean inside a tube to my satisfaction isn't easy. But now that the Cee Cee's are off the shelf and onto the desk I think I will clean them again and set them up with new coils and give them a whirl... they have been neglected since the P67's arrived.


I'd be interested in your comparison of the CC & P67, @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Henry Etta (21/3/16)

Every few days (usually in the morning when I'm refilling my juice & changing battery) I take a white eraser to the positive contact and then apply DeOxit gold. Every other week or so, I use a Scotch-bite pad on the exterior to remove oxidation & scratches (this takes only a few minutes, though I don't know if the 7068 will take longer due to it being a harder alloy). I remove the button and polish it with Mothers Mag-- pretty sure any polishing agent will work. I take the white eraser and clean off the brass negative contact and apply DeOxit gold. I actually took out the neg contact once- it is TOTALLY unnecessary, and a real PITA to get back in, so don't do it! If I notice any build-up inside the tubes, I just roll up one of the scotch-brite pads and shove it in there. A bottle brush might work as well. I take an old tooth brush and dip it in some alcohol and scrub around the magnets, wipe it off and apply DeOxit. And then finish with 2-3 coats of Renaissance Wax. The whole process takes about 15 minutes. If you're a heavy shrouder (oxidation occurs more quickly) just rub it on the Scotch-bite pad more regularly, and maybe apply more coats of wax. For me, this has kept the mod in top performance, and you could easily get by with doing this less frequently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Henry Etta said:


> I'd be interested in your comparison of the CC & P67, @Rob Fisher.



I haven't used my CC Mods for a while... but now they are off the shelf I will give them a once over and wick them up for a test drive. 

Cory is brilliant to deal with and has a passion for his mods... his skills are awesome and every single CC is important to him and just the way he shows the production to each and every person every step of the way makes it really special. I guess the one thing missing is a way to turn the mod off while in your pocket or handbag... how do you handle that @Henry Etta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigB (22/3/16)

I am still using my CC each day.... It is exceedingly responsive. Love it paired with a Thump that Rob gave me. I always use dual coils and at this stage am using a dual Stainless 28g 6 wrap setup. Fires nicely albeit with a slight lag.

It's all about the feel in my hand. I love it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Henry Etta (23/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't used my CC Mods for a while... but now they are off the shelf I will give them a once over and wick them up for a test drive.
> 
> Cory is brilliant to deal with and has a passion for his mods... his skills are awesome and every single CC is important to him and just the way he shows the production to each and every person every step of the way makes it really special. I guess the one thing missing is a way to turn the mod off while in your pocket or handbag... how do you handle that @Henry Etta?


I haven't really worried about locking it at all yet... I only had an issue with that once with a Woodvil-- because of the side fire button. Mostly my mod is sitting upright in a pocket or bag with no real chance of it auto-firing. But with hiking/camping/biking season coming up, I may have to revisit. My first thought is to just put a piece of cardboard or a small oring in between the button & battery. Not the best solution, but it would work. 
My 7068 arrives tomorrow!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

Henry Etta said:


> I haven't really worried about locking it at all yet... I only had an issue with that once with a Woodvil-- because of the side fire button. Mostly my mod is sitting upright in a pocket or bag with no real chance of it auto-firing. But with hiking/camping/biking season coming up, I may have to revisit. My first thought is to just put a piece of cardboard or a small oring in between the button & battery. Not the best solution, but it would work.
> My 7068 arrives tomorrow!!



As I recall, you ended up with melted backpack on your atty (a Stumpy?) and melted atty on your backpack.

Congrats on the imminent 7068. We simply must get pics and a review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (23/3/16)

Mr @Rob Fisher, I found something that might help cleaning the tubes of the CC.. 
http://www.takealot.com/gun-cleaning-kit-rifle-pistol-shotgun-firearm/PLID38533557


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/16)

skola said:


> Mr @Rob Fisher, I found something that might help cleaning the tubes of the CC..
> http://www.takealot.com/gun-cleaning-kit-rifle-pistol-shotgun-firearm/PLID38533557



Thanks @skola that may just work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henry Etta (27/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> As I recall, you ended up with melted backpack on your atty (a Stumpy?) and melted atty on your backpack.
> 
> Congrats on the imminent 7068. We simply must get pics and a review!


I did. I thought I had locked the woodvil, but I guess I didn't lock it quite enough... melted the a hole in my bag and got a nice goopy coating of nylon on my new stumpy. Sent the woodvil in to Rob and the Stumpy back to Tom. All better in a week.

7068 arrived Wednesday, and haven't put it down since. It's not noticeably lighter than the 6061. I weighed them, and I think it's only about .2 grams lighter. The finish seems smoother- not sure if it has anything to do with the material, or if Corey just worked extra hard on this batch. So far, the shrouding seems about the same as the 6061 (I didn't put any wax on in order to test it... just today I noticed some very light beginnings of the shroud). It does seem quite a bit less susceptible to light scratches- there are exactly none, even after carrying it to work with me three days in a row. I bet it would weather a drop on concrete much more gracefully than any other material Corey offers. The solid silver negative contact is really nice. I notice a difference even with my .6ohm build on my NarDa. I haven't bothered with the Scotch-Brite yet, so I don't know how much more difficult it'll be to refinish it. I do think I'll pick up some fine grit Bear-Tex pads, because this really fine brushed look is so nice. All in all, I think it's worth the extra $50, just based on the scratch resistance. And Corey is selling the silver negative contacts for $20, which is a great deal for a really nice upgrade. I'll post some pics up maybe tomorrow, when there's hopefully some sunlight. It'll be impossible to capture this finish, though.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

CeeCee #1 and #2 came off the shelf and had a major pit stop with Scotch Brite and a new coil and wick in the Cyclones. CeeCee #1 is rigged with Tropical Ice and I'm just toying with what to load up on CeeCee #2.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Lushen (29/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> CeeCee #1 and #2 came off the shelf and had a major pit stop with Scotch Brite and a new coil and wick in the Cyclones. CeeCee #1 is rigged with Tropical Ice and I'm just toying with what to load up on CeeCee #2.
> View attachment 49506
> View attachment 49507


 
Oh the FOMO on my side 
Now I feel like I need to add a CeeCee to my devices as well, even though it is probably very very similar to a T-Mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (29/3/16)

Lushen said:


> probably very very similar to a T-Mod



or Leprechaun?!


----------



## Lushen (29/3/16)

Ernest said:


> or Leprechaun?!


 Well the T-Mod and the Leprachaun are much the same.

The need for the CeeCee is just because @Rob Fisher is creating FOMO for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (29/3/16)

@Justin Pattrick , Please let us know of your new work and some pics PLEASE....My finger want to hit the BUY NOW button.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (30/3/16)

Petrus said:


> @Justin Pattrick , Please let us know of your new work and some pics PLEASE....My finger want to hit the BUY NOW button.



At this stage i don't have any completed Leprechauns. sorry to disappoint, maybe @Lushen could post some of his Leprechaun?


----------



## Justin Pattrick (30/3/16)

@Petrus I forgot to mention, Im not allowed to post any of my new work as i'm not a supporting vendor, sorry man.


----------



## Lushen (30/3/16)

Justin Pattrick said:


> At this stage i don't have any completed Leprechauns. sorry to disappoint, maybe @Lushen could post some of his Leprechaun?


 
Here is the link to my review of the mod

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-made-proudly-sa-mod.t17390/


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

Lushen said:


> Here is the link to my review of the mod
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-made-proudly-sa-mod.t17390/



@Lushen was the issue with your mod fixed?


----------



## Lushen (30/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Lushen was the issue with your mod fixed?


 
I did a McGuyver manoeuvre and it is sorted now  I do still need to get it to Justin to fix it properly for me though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (30/3/16)

Justin Pattrick said:


> @Petrus I forgot to mention, Im not allowed to post any of my new work as i'm not a supporting vendor, sorry man.


Damn, that is a pitty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (31/3/16)

Pulled the trigger and just got my name of the list for a 7068 CC mod.

Corey (the manufacturer) says it'll be 3 weeks at the most. Well chuffed, me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Pulled the trigger and just got my name of the list for a 7068 CC mod.
> 
> Corey (the manufacturer) says it'll be 3 weeks at the most. Well chuffed, me.



Wow that lead time has dropped... I'm amazed how many of these he has sold... is it your first one @Papa_Lazarou?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that lead time has dropped... I'm amazed how many of these he has sold... is it your first one @Papa_Lazarou?



I was surprised by the quick turnaround, too.

Yes, this will be my first one. @Henry Etta has been enabling me for months

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I was surprised by the quick turnaround, too.
> 
> Yes, this will be my first one. @Henry Etta has been enabling me for months



And one of mine is on it's way to Knysna to be polished!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And one of mine is on it's way to Knysna to be polished!


Nope not going to polish it because you've sold it to me
I've joined the CC owners club.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (1/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Nope not going to polish it because you've sold it to me
> I've joined the CC owners club.
> View attachment 49879



Nice! Congrats, brother


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (27/4/16)

My 7068 CC arrived today. It is freaking awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (27/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My 7068 CC arrived today. It is freaking awesome!
> 
> View attachment 52558


That's purdy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/16)

Beautiful @Papa_Lazarou 
Wishing you well with it!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/16)

Some interesting developments from CC Mods... Dual 18650 and 26650 versions!

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen (2/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some interesting developments from CC Mods... Dual 18650 and 26650 versions!
> View attachment 62483
> View attachment 62484
> View attachment 62485
> ...



That 26650 would be a great all day carry mod. If it has a 10ml bottle, then the battery life would match up perfectly as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/16)

More prototypes that will see the light of day soon!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (6/8/16)

Wow those are spectacular. Now my Leprechaun needs company...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/16)

Sprint said:


> Wow those are spectacular. Now my Leprechaun needs company...



If I was you I'd buy another Leprechaun and save a gazillion bucks.
If I didn't have a CC mod I'd buy a Leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (6/8/16)

Genosmate said:


> If I was you I'd buy another Leprechaun and save a gazillion bucks.
> If I didn't have a CC mod I'd buy a Leprechaun.


I agree. I have Tmod and must admit, compared to my Leprechaun I paid R3000 extra only for the name.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/16)

Custom Classic 26650 Mod takes a 10ml Bottle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (8/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Custom Classic 26650 Mod takes a 10ml Bottle.
> View attachment 62970
> View attachment 62971
> View attachment 62972
> View attachment 62973


Thought it looked familiar
http://sunboxstore.tictail.com

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (8/8/16)

Only one that would appeal to me is the dual batt version, and that only because it is a squonker (that I don't really need a dual batt version of).


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/16)

Custom Classic Titanium!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen (8/8/16)

Genosmate said:


> Thought it looked familiar
> http://sunboxstore.tictail.com


Don't Sunbox only make regulated mods? I think it's the E7 monster that takes a 26650 battery. That thing is huge..... It is a monster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen (8/8/16)

Petrus said:


> I agree. I have Tmod and must admit, compared to my Leprechaun I paid R3000 extra only for the name.



As I said bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

